# When were hobbits described as being good at recovering from unpleasant experiences?



## Peter86 (Mar 7, 2022)

I vaguely remember some part like this, which was probably from either "The Hobbit" or "Lord Of The Rings";
it was something about hobbits being surprisingly good at recovering from unpleasant experiences and getting their spirits back, so that for example they could experience some really horrifying events and then immediately afterwards they would be like "well, that's it I guess" and become cheerful again.
Do you remember anything like this?


----------



## m4r35n357 (Mar 7, 2022)

I would check the LotR prologue, that is the most complete source of Hobbit lore.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 7, 2022)

A couple of random examples:

_'How is the hobbit, Pippin?' asked Aragorn. 
'I think all will be well now' answered Gandalf. 'He was not held long, and hobbits have an amazing power of recovery'_
The Palantir

_'They are a remarkable race,,' said the Warden, nodding his head. 'Very tough in the fibre, I deem.'_
The Houses of Healing


----------



## Peter86 (Mar 7, 2022)

Thanks for your answers;
I knew I had read something about hobbits having great power of recovery. 😋


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 7, 2022)

I'm sure you can find more. Good excuse for a reread. 😄


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 7, 2022)

Peter86 said:


> Thanks for your answers;
> I knew I had read something about hobbits having great power of recovery. 😋


Not just recovery, resistance.
The quote is in the first chapter of Book Two (the second part of "Fellowship"), "Many Meetings", near the top of the fourth page of that chapter (in my 2002 three-volume HarperCollins edition), Gandalf speaking to Frodo, who has just awakened in Rivendell:

"I have known strong warriors of the Big People who would quickly have been overcome by that splinter, which you bore for seventeen days."


----------

